# Spike the spare is sick!



## Auslander (11 January 2014)

Just had the vet out - why do these things always happen on weekends! 

He was a bit dull and lethargic all day - thought he was too hot in the glorious sunshine, so took his rug off and thought no more of it. The went up to give them dinner, and he ignored his hard feed, turned his nose up at the hay, and went off and stood in a corner of the field, looking very miserable. Took him a selection of the three different sorts of hay i have, and didn't want any of it - which isn't like him at all. I brought him in, and he walked into the gatepost, and tripped up the step on the yard - then stood in his stable looking like he was trying to pee, but not doing anything.

Treating him as colicky, due to not much in the way of gut sounds and high heart rate, but can't rule out a virus, or laminitis (he has pulses in both front feet) 

Poor old man also had quite a bad reaction to sedation - much huffing and puffing and staggering around, and when he came round, he discovered that he had nothing to eat. He had the post sedation munchies quite badly, and couldn't believe that he was nil-by-mouth! Vet suggested that I warn the local kebab van not to serve him if he turns up there!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 January 2014)

Oh no, hope he picks up quickly.


----------



## Auslander (11 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Oh no, hope he picks up quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Me too - he's such a dear boy. I've forgiven him for knocking me over and trying to sit on my lap while he was staggering around!


----------



## WelshRuby (11 January 2014)

Poor Spike, do hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 January 2014)

Hope that he bounces back quickly. It's probably just as well that you weren't able to clip him recently after all.

It's horrid when they are poorly.


----------



## Bertolie (11 January 2014)

Poor Spike  Hope he feels better soon


----------



## Morag4 (11 January 2014)

Be well vibes heading Spikes way.


----------



## Tobiano (11 January 2014)

Get well soon Spike x x


----------



## Auslander (11 January 2014)

Bless him. He was in fine form yesterday







Not feeling quite so chipper tonight...


----------



## Auslander (11 January 2014)

Just been to check him, and he's a lot brighter now the drugs have kicked in. Very very disappointed not to get any hay though


----------



## Tobiano (11 January 2014)

oh glad he is brighter - he really didnt look a well boy in that pic x


----------



## Auslander (11 January 2014)

tobiano said:



			oh glad he is brighter - he really didnt look a well boy in that pic x
		
Click to expand...

That was mostly the dope! He looked a bit ropy beforehand, but not that bad!


----------



## Dizzydancer (11 January 2014)

get well soon vibes coming your way.its horrid when they go off so quickly.


----------



## Auslander (11 January 2014)

Dizzydancer said:



			get well soon vibes coming your way.its horrid when they go off so quickly.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon it's my fault. My failed clipping job yesterday resulted in a patch that was in exactly the right spot for IV injections. it was obviously his cue to get ill.

He managed to give me two extremely hard boob nudges a minute ago - so he can't be feeling that bad!


----------



## Dizzydancer (11 January 2014)

this made me lol ! 



Auslander said:



			I reckon it's my fault. My failed clipping job yesterday resulted in a patch that was in exactly the right spot for IV injections. it was obviously his cue to get ill.

He managed to give me two extremely hard boob nudges a minute ago - so he can't be feeling that bad!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Auslander (11 January 2014)

Dizzydancer said:



			this made me lol !
		
Click to expand...

The clipping, or the nudging?


----------



## Shysmum (11 January 2014)

Sending lots of (((((((((((( VIBES )))))))))))))))


----------



## Auslander (12 January 2014)

Patient has had a comfortable night, and was delighted to get a little feed this morning. Still not totally happy that he has only produced one pile of droppings overnight, but I guess he hasn't eaten anything for a while. 

When the dawn broke - the mares realised that Alf wasn't in the field. The noise created by two already opinionated old ladies who wanted their toyboy back was earth shattering. Old bats...


----------



## Maisie2 (12 January 2014)

Poor boy, glad to hear he's a bit better, always a good sign I feel when they want to eat    Good thing you got the vet out but it's usually at the weekend and after six isn't it?    Hope he can get out to his harem soon!


----------



## Auslander (12 January 2014)

Maisie2 said:



			Poor boy, glad to hear he's a bit better, always a good sign I feel when they want to eat    Good thing you got the vet out but it's usually at the weekend and after six isn't it?    Hope he can get out to his harem soon!
		
Click to expand...

It's not even his harem! They don't care about him, but are distraught that Alf isn't there. I had a to make a judgement call about who to bring in with him last night, and decided that Alf in and the girls out was the most sensible option. It's always a complex issue. The boys are perfectly happy in or out, and don't care who they have for company, but both the girls need Alf in their life, or merry hell ensues


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 January 2014)

Delighted to hear that Alf is perkier today. May the improvements continue, so that he can be turned back out with whoever is easiest for you and for him!


----------



## Auslander (12 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Delighted to hear that Alf is perkier today. May the improvements continue, so that he can be turned back out with whoever is easiest for you and for him!
		
Click to expand...

It's Spike who's ill - Alf is just in for company. He wants to go out now, but i'm waiting a bit to make sure Spike is ok once the drugs wear off. Haven't told him yet, but he's having a muzzle on in case it is laminitis!


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			It's Spike who's ill - Alf is just in for company
		
Click to expand...

Oops, sorry, I knew that it was Spike really! Has he worn a muzzle before?


----------



## Auslander (12 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Oops, sorry, I knew that it was Spike really! Has he worn a muzzle before?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. he loves it - can you tell?


----------



## Queenbee (12 January 2014)

Sorry, I did write a post yesterday with best wishes, vibes and hugs but forgot to post it! I'm so glad he is a little better this morning and will keep everything crossed that he continues to improve x


----------



## Auslander (12 January 2014)

Queenbee said:



			Sorry, I did write a post yesterday with best wishes, vibes and hugs but forgot to post it! I'm so glad he is a little better this morning and will keep everything crossed that he continues to improve x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! He's a tough old boy!


----------



## JFTDWS (12 January 2014)

Glad he's looking better this morning


----------



## Auslander (12 January 2014)

JFTD said:



			Glad he's looking better this morning 

Click to expand...

Im less happy with him now. Vet said it was worth putting him out, as he wasn't happy stabled, so he's back out, but still not eating hay, standing in the corner on his own, and looking depressed. Blood test in the morning.


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 January 2014)

Sorry to hear this. I saw that you had updated the thread and was hoping that you were going to say that he had enjoyed his day in the field. 

All the best.


----------



## Auslander (12 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Sorry to hear this. I saw that you had updated the thread and was hoping that you were going to say that he had enjoyed his day in the field. 

All the best.
		
Click to expand...

He's not unhappy, just not himself. Alf had a massive party when I turned them out, and Spike is usually well up for a play, but he wasn't interested at all, despite Alf clearly trying to get him involved. Am going to get some haylage in the morning to try and tempt him to eat some roughage - he might just be feeling rubbish because he's eaten nothing but a bit of sugar beet in the last 24 hours. i have three different sorts of hay, and he doesn't fancy any of it - not even the really nice stuff that they go mad for. I'm not happy.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 January 2014)

Has colic been ruled out yet.  Poor boy, fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## Auslander (12 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Has colic been ruled out yet.  Poor boy, fingers crossed for you both.
		
Click to expand...

We treated it as if it was colic last night, as he didn't have a lot going on in the way of gut sounds - he had a rectal exam, which didn't show anything up, and he had IV painkillers and antiinflammatories, and 12 hours starvation. He had produced a few droppings this morning, and there was a wet patch, so things seem to be working. He was very alert in the stable, in a "Let me out" sort of way - but has gone a bit flat back out in the field. I know thats where he'd rather be though, so trying to resist the temptation to bring him in again. At least he can nibble on grass if he's out.


----------



## JFTDWS (12 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Im less happy with him now. Vet said it was worth putting him out, as he wasn't happy stabled, so he's back out, but still not eating hay, standing in the corner on his own, and looking depressed. Blood test in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear   Poor chap.


----------



## Adopter (12 January 2014)

Sorry to read he is not better yet, sending positive vibes that he improves.

Difficult call about in or out, if he does not move around outside, is he better in where you can check him later?


----------



## babymare (12 January 2014)

fingers crossed he feels better soon  xl


----------



## Auslander (12 January 2014)

Adopter said:



			Sorry to read he is not better yet, sending positive vibes that he improves.

Difficult call about in or out, if he does not move around outside, is he better in where you can check him later?
		
Click to expand...

Tricky one - i can check him in the field pretty easily - they're in the small paddock for that very reason. He's lived out for the last three years, and is not very keen on being in. It's also far more stressful for all the horses - have to have two in and two out, and the two that don't object to being stabled are very much in love, so scream at each other constantly when they're separated! One of the mares won't be stabled at all, so I can't even bring everything in!


----------



## Shysmum (12 January 2014)

Sending more vibes Spike's way...hope he feels much better tomorrow.


----------



## Auslander (13 January 2014)

Not so good today - vet has just left, after I found him flat out in the mud this morning. Looking more and more like colic - he was up and down like a yoyo in the stable before the vet got here. He's had another rectal exam - he was a bit bunged up this time, was tubed with fluids, and has had more painkillers and anti-inflammatories. Just a waiting game now - he's a pretty sick horse.


----------



## _GG_ (13 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Not so good today - vet has just left, after I found him flat out in the mud this morning. Looking more and more like colic - he was up and down like a yoyo in the stable before the vet got here. He's had another rectal exam - he was a bit bunged up this time, was tubed with fluids, and has had more painkillers and anti-inflammatories. Just a waiting game now - he's a pretty sick horse.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, was really hoping the morning would bring you some good news for him. What has the vet said regarding how long to give him on this plan before taking another approach? Bless him, sometimes you just want to bring them home, tuck them up in bed and make then chicken soup


----------



## be positive (13 January 2014)

That does not sound good, poor Spike, keeping everything crossed for a good response to the drugs as it has rumbled on a bit long for my liking.


----------



## Honey08 (13 January 2014)

Heck.  Fingers crossed for you and him.  I was hoping you were posting better news this morning.


----------



## Auslander (13 January 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Oh no, was really hoping the morning would bring you some good news for him. What has the vet said regarding how long to give him on this plan before taking another approach? Bless him, sometimes you just want to bring them home, tuck them up in bed and make then chicken soup 

Click to expand...

Monitoring him tip 3, then calling the vet to discuss whether he needs to come out again. 



be positive said:



			That does not sound good, poor Spike, keeping everything crossed for a good response to the drugs as it has rumbled on a bit long for my liking.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto - I'm not happy


----------



## _GG_ (13 January 2014)

I wouldn't be happy either hun, it's been slowly persisting which is never very good. Does your vet have the facilities to take him for round the clock care/treatment if needed?


----------



## Shysmum (13 January 2014)

I looked for an update on here before I went out this morning. 

So sorry to read this, you must be so worried.  Everything crossed for Spike. x


----------



## dianchi (13 January 2014)

Poor spike, not to add to woes but have you considered grass sickness?


----------



## Morag4 (13 January 2014)

Have everything crossed for wee Spike.


----------



## Janesomerset (13 January 2014)

Me too. x


----------



## Auslander (13 January 2014)

dianchi said:



			Poor spike, not to add to woes but have you considered grass sickness?
		
Click to expand...

Not ruling anything out at the moment - trying not to get too panic stricken til we get the bloods back


----------



## dianchi (13 January 2014)

IF (made it a nice big if) it is GS I strongly recommend looking up candy's experience on FB. Fab diary going through their tale.
Fingers x it's just a virus


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 January 2014)

Oh no, poor lad, very best wishes and I hope they can help him.


----------



## touchstone (13 January 2014)

Poor Spike, hope he picks up soon.


----------



## Auslander (13 January 2014)

Just been to check him, and he's bright as a button - the drugs are obviously helping!


----------



## _GG_ (13 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Just been to check him, and he's bright as a button - the drugs are obviously helping!
		
Click to expand...

Phew....that's fab news hun. Hope it stays that way xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Just been to check him, and he's bright as a button - the drugs are obviously helping!
		
Click to expand...

It really does seem to be pointing to a rumbling colic type problem.  Have you got help with all the work.


----------



## Emma_H (13 January 2014)

Poor Spike, sending vibes...

A horse I owned had something similar to what yours sounds like this time last year.  Vets tentatively diagnosed due to the unseasonably warm weather an emergence of encysted red worm all at once (I was due to worm for them one week later, murphys law I guess!).

He had a very high temp though which I don't think you mention, he was kind of colicky but not  you get my drift, just not right and very dull. He was very sick, in the vets for a couple of weeks but came through. I also read last year that a lot of horses seemed to have this same issue as early January had some really hot days. 

Just a thought. Hope he gets well soon xx


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 January 2014)

Best vibes to you and to Spike. It's so draining being on a roller coaster of improvements and set backs. Fingers crossed that this time he is properly mended.


----------



## Adopter (13 January 2014)

Sending positive vibes that he is getting better.  You will have a better idea when the effect of the drugs wears off.


----------



## Auslander (13 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			It really does seem to be pointing to a rumbling colic type problem.  Have you got help with all the work.
		
Click to expand...

Nope! i'm tearing my hair out at the moment - 2 horse in, 2 out, all screaming at each other, and i have a magazine to put together for next week - so running on empty at the moment!


----------



## Auslander (13 January 2014)

Emma_H said:



			Poor Spike, sending vibes...

A horse I owned had something similar to what yours sounds like this time last year.  Vets tentatively diagnosed due to the unseasonably warm weather an emergence of encysted red worm all at once (I was due to worm for them one week later, murphys law I guess!).

He had a very high temp though which I don't think you mention, he was kind of colicky but not  you get my drift, just not right and very dull. He was very sick, in the vets for a couple of weeks but came through. I also read last year that a lot of horses seemed to have this same issue as early January had some really hot days. 

Just a thought. Hope he gets well soon xx
		
Click to expand...

Vet has taken a sample to test for worm issues - he should be ok, but i guess stranger things have happened. No temperature - just increased heart rate, and he's horrible tucked up - his middles aged spread is disappearing!


----------



## *hic* (13 January 2014)

Oh no, was hoping for more positive news. I hope things get better and everyone can calm down shortly.


----------



## Auslander (13 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			Oh no, was hoping for more positive news. I hope things get better and everyone can calm down shortly.
		
Click to expand...

I think the forum has successfully put the wind right up me!!


----------



## Po Knee (13 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			I think the forum has successfully put the wind right up me!!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully unecessarily so. Bit like having a medical dictionary I guess!

C'mon Spike - hoping to hear the boy is feeling a whole heap better.


----------



## southerncomfort (13 January 2014)

Poor Spike. And poor you too.    It's horrible when they are sick, especially when you don't have a firm diagnosis.

Fingers crossed he makes a speedy recovery, whatever it is.


----------



## Auslander (13 January 2014)

Po Knee said:



			Hopefully unecessarily so. Bit like having a medical dictionary I guess!

C'mon Spike - hoping to hear the boy is feeling a whole heap better.
		
Click to expand...

I also have access to all the most up to date veterinary research available - I edit veterinary magazine for a living. i'm well informed enough to be even more neurotic than i would be if i knew nothing!


----------



## Po Knee (13 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			I also have access to all the most up to date veterinary research available - I edit veterinary magazine for a living. i'm well informed enough to be even more neurotic than i would be if i knew nothing!
		
Click to expand...

Oh heck! 

Keeping it all crossed for you.


----------



## Shysmum (13 January 2014)

Been thinking about your lad today, and you - hang in there x


----------



## Adopter (13 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			I also have access to all the most up to date veterinary research available - I edit veterinary magazine for a living. i'm well informed enough to be even more neurotic than i would be if i knew nothing!
		
Click to expand...

My goodness, that would put my mind in to overdrive as well

Hoping Spike is better tonight!


----------



## Auslander (13 January 2014)

And.. to REALLY mess up my day - the bloody dog has just eaten my dinner!


----------



## Adopter (13 January 2014)

Not your best day then!  Hope it improves before tomorrow.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			And.. to REALLY mess up my day - the bloody dog has just eaten my dinner!
		
Click to expand...

Dinner in the dog.  Kick the dog in the direction of the chip shop !


----------



## JFTDWS (13 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			And.. to REALLY mess up my day - the bloody dog has just eaten my dinner!
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's just cruel!  Bloody dogs...


----------



## ladyt25 (13 January 2014)

Really hope you see some more positive signs soon. We went through something a bit similar with our old lad at the end of last year. He too had a raised heart rate, wouldn't eat although did pass some poo and had weed etc. We had to treat for colic as that's all we could do but, like yours he was up and down.

Fingers crossed he perks up. It's horrible when they're sick and they can't tell you what's wrong!


----------



## Auslander (13 January 2014)

JFTD said:



			Oh that's just cruel!  Bloody dogs...
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't care either! At least my last dog had the decency to look thoroughly guilty when I told him off foe counter surfing!


----------



## Shysmum (13 January 2014)

Sending you both much love. I do hope Spike gets his mojo back soon. Shy sends a carrot. x


----------



## Auslander (13 January 2014)

Shysmum said:



			Sending you both much love. I do hope Spike gets his mojo back soon. Shy sends a carrot. x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Spike would probably eat a carrot - he doesn't fancy much else. Lucky really, as he's nil-by-mouth til he has a poo!


----------



## be positive (13 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Thank you. Spike would probably eat a carrot - he doesn't fancy much else. Lucky really, as he's nil-by-mouth til he has a poo!
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting, that is not good, poor boy and poor you hope you got some supper as it could be a long night, sending more vibes and some spare choccy from my christmas supply you probably need it more than me!


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

I had an alternative supper - not quite the homemade beef stew I was after, but Hey!

Just got back from the late night poo check. still nothing. He was very pleased to see me, and gave me a couple of kisses on command, which hasn't happened for a few days. Alf is in an almighty grump about being in - tried to placate him with rich tea biscuits. He ate them and then turned round and continued to sulk...


----------



## Adopter (14 January 2014)

Sending thoughts and hugs, it is so worrying waiting to see what happens


----------



## Shysmum (14 January 2014)

Any news ?


----------



## _GG_ (14 January 2014)

How is he this morning hun? Any poo?


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

Vet has just left. He's a lot brighter today, but still no poo. Things are moving though-vet removed another pile. He's been tuned with fluids again, had more painkillers and anti-inflamnatories, and I can start walking him every couple of hours. Blood results back this afternoon


----------



## Adopter (14 January 2014)

Thanks for up date, been wondering how he is.  Sending positive vibes he goes on improving and walking helps move things along.


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

Seems to have his appetite back - I've had to muzzle him, as he thought the straw that was delivered this morning was the most delicious looking stuff he'd ever seen!


----------



## dianchi (14 January 2014)

Well that all sounds positive! Hopefully just a passing virus!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Seems to have his appetite back - I've had to muzzle him, as he thought the straw that was delivered this morning was the most delicious looking stuff he'd ever seen!
		
Click to expand...

So pleased to read this, I was dreading looking this morning.  Hope he keeps going the right way.


----------



## Shysmum (14 January 2014)

So pleased he's feeling a bit better !


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			So pleased to read this, I was dreading looking this morning.  Hope he keeps going the right way.
		
Click to expand...

I've been dreading going up there - which is quite a lot of dread when you're checking every two hours through the night! I'm just figuring out how i can walk him without upsetting Alf. I need an extra body!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			I've been dreading going up there - which is quite a lot of dread when you're checking every two hours through the night! I'm just figuring out how i can walk him without upsetting Alf. I need an extra body!
		
Click to expand...

Wish I was nearer, would be a pleasure to help you.


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Wish I was nearer, would be a pleasure to help you.
		
Click to expand...

Thats very sweet of you - the thought is appreciated! Lolas owner is back from her holiday today, so hopefully she'll be up later. Also hoping to see the girl who rides Spike at some point :-S


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

The patient is feeling a bit better, and far more comfortable now i've got the nasty clay mud/dried sweat clag off him - he may look filthy in this pic, but that's nothing compared to who he was an hour earlier! He's been for a walk, and had a mouthful of grass (when I wasn't looking - sure one mouthful won't hurt!), and is definitely brighter.


----------



## mjcssjw2 (14 January 2014)

aww poor boy, is he still not allowed to eat?


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

mjcssjw2 said:



			aww poor boy, is he still not allowed to eat?
		
Click to expand...

Not til he poos! Vet pulled some out this morning, but he hasn't produced anything under his own steam since Saturday. Now walking him to try and get things moving, and wishing i had a lorry, so I could take him for a spin round the block to liven his guts up!

Muzzle is because I got a big bale of the most beautiful straw delivered this morning, and he thought all his Christmasses had come at once! Alf is chugging it down too - ignoring his hay. Blimmin horses!


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

And this is how fed up Alf is! 







This is one very unimpressed bottom - wouldn't you agree! The nostrils still flutter when I talk to him, but he can't help that!


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 January 2014)

Glad that Spike is chirpier again, let's hope that he produces some unassisted poo shortly and can have some grub.

What with a sick horse, a cross and sulking horse, some vociferous mares and a looming deadline, you are being put through the mill at the mo. I'd join your party of relief helpers if I was closer (I believe that you live near where my brother used to live) but instead am sending my best remote vibes to you and the creatures.


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Glad that Spike is chirpier again, let's hope that he produces some unassisted poo shortly and can have some grub.

What with a sick horse, a cross and sulking horse, some vociferous mares and a looming deadline, you are being put through the mill at the mo. I'd join your party of relief helpers if I was closer (I believe that you live near where my brother used to live) but instead am sending my best remote vibes to you and the creatures.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!
He does need some grub, poor lad. Beginning to look a bit gaunt. His middle aged spread has all but disappeared :-(


----------



## RubysGold (14 January 2014)

Only just seen this. Really hope he is better soon, that Alf stops being grumpy, that the mares stop calling and that you manage to meet your deadline x


----------



## RubysGold (14 January 2014)

Probably a daft thought, but if hes not allowed to eat, and the vet has been managing to manually remove poo, will he have anything there to poo unassisted


----------



## Queenbee (14 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Vet has just left. He's a lot brighter today, but still no poo. Things are moving though-vet removed another pile. He's been tuned with fluids again, had more painkillers and anti-inflamnatories, and I can start walking him every couple of hours. Blood results back this afternoon
		
Click to expand...


god, what a rollercoaster for you both!  Im glad he is brighter today, it broke my heart just reading that you had found him lying down in the field yesterday -  cant imagine how you must have felt.  keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## _GG_ (14 January 2014)

Right Mrs....you need a stress free night and some decent sleep, so I think you should have a good chat with Mr. Spike tonight and do a little poo dance to the poo Gods and hope that they hear you. 

You must be emotionally drained and physically exhausted so please pamper yourself a bit when you get a chance. 

Hope the night and the morning bring even more improvements  xx


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

Just got the bloods back - and the vet started the call with "Interesting results" Eek

He's on his way back out to tube some more fluids in, and get him started on antibiotics - will go into proper detail later, but it's looking like he has an infection - peritonitis/colitis. It's good that he's so much brighter, so not panicking - just need to change his management a bit to sort this out.


----------



## dunkley (14 January 2014)

Keeping everything crossed for you xx  Hopefully the new 'management' will involve a bit of grub, and you will have a happier Spike


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

dunkley said:



			Keeping everything crossed for you xx  Hopefully the new 'management' will involve a bit of grub, and you will have a happier Spike 

Click to expand...

He is definitely hungry now! He wasn't interested in food at all over the weekend/yesterday, but he whinnied at me when I fed Alf and not him earlier! Good sign, but boy did I feel mean!


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

Poor old man has been tubed again, had more bute, and antibiotics as well now - plus another rectal exam/removal of poo! Vet coming back in the morning, unless I find a stable full to the eaves with poo tomorrow morning! Next step, unless there is a massive improvement, is a peritoneal tap to diagnose/rule out peritonitis.
I'm exhausted - and my back is starting to go. Joy!


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 January 2014)

Oh heck. Can you transport him to an equine hospital, so that he can be nursed? You are going to knacker yourself at this rate.


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Oh heck. Can you transport him to an equine hospital, so that he can be nursed? You are going to knacker yourself at this rate.
		
Click to expand...

No chance - he's insured, but only on a veteran policy for external injury, so i will be footing the bill! I don't begrudge a penny of it, but need to be careful it doesn't get completely out of control!


----------



## Tobiano (14 January 2014)

oh dear!  How horrid for both of you.  Do hope he starts 'producing' very soon.  x x


----------



## dunkley (14 January 2014)

Find out how the cost of him being there compares to a daily visit - it might surprise you.  If it is only a few quid more, it might be worth it for the benefit to your health ................


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

dunkley said:



			Find out how the cost of him being there compares to a daily visit - it might surprise you.  If it is only a few quid more, it might be worth it for the benefit to your health ................
		
Click to expand...

I'll be fine - just having a wibble because I'm tired!


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2014)

Fingers crossed here


----------



## doriangrey (14 January 2014)

Bless the little man x 

Try and take care of yourself too.


----------



## Auslander (14 January 2014)

He just gave me a kiss - he must be feeling better!
It's his party trick - he does it on command!https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151999393825730&set=vb.674180729&type=3&theater


----------



## Adopter (14 January 2014)

Sorry to read not yet recoveted, You and Spike must both be exhausted.  
Do hope he makes progress over night.


----------



## Auslander (15 January 2014)

Adopter said:



			Sorry to read not yet recoveted, You and Spike must both be exhausted.  
Do hope he makes progress over night.
		
Click to expand...

There was still no poo at 5am. Just drip feeding myself an expresso before I head back down there


----------



## Jackster14 (15 January 2014)

Hoping you find poo this morning !


----------



## Morag4 (15 January 2014)

Aww hun I have everything crossed he produces poo, don't forget to take care of yourself. ((Hugs))


----------



## Auslander (15 January 2014)

Still none! Can we ramp up the poo dances please!


----------



## twiggy2 (15 January 2014)

was hoping for 'poo to the rafters' for you, fingers crossed


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 January 2014)

Fingers still crossed. 

It's great that he kissed you last night. I do so hope that he's still a happier bunny today, and that he continues to mend without more intensive treatment.

As another poster said though, as he has been starved for so long, surely he is not ingesting anything that he can then poo out?


----------



## Auslander (15 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Fingers still crossed. 

It's great that he kissed you last night. I do so hope that he's still a happier bunny today, and that he continues to mend without more intensive treatment.

As another poster said though, as he has been starved for so long, surely he is not ingesting anything that he can then poo out?
		
Click to expand...

We have talked about that - but vet can still feel poo just out of reach, so there is still stuff in there waiting to come out! We're going to have to start feeding him today - he's starting to look really skinny and tucked up. Trying to find someone with a lorry to take him for a drive to see if that gets things moving!


----------



## Merrymoles (15 January 2014)

Keeping everything crossed for you and Spike


----------



## 3Beasties (15 January 2014)

Sending poo vibes to Spike! 

Where are you Auslander? I can help if you're local to me.


----------



## be positive (15 January 2014)

Have you tried lunging him, the last colic I had went trotting round for 5 mins and produced fairly soon afterwards, otherwise the old remedy of a bran mash. 
Re the eating my colic op horse survived the op but failed to move his guts, the feed was withheld for days but due to no movement he was taken out  to be pts and allowed to pick at grass en route as by then it was too late to do harm, cheeky old boy ate and picked up immediately to survive for another 12 years, sometimes I think when they have stopped for so long they require stimulating to get going. There comes a point where you are willing to try anything.


----------



## Adopter (15 January 2014)

Sorry he is not better this morning.  Has the vet tested for peritonitis, we lost a mareto it and symptom s were similar to colic.

Sending positive vibes and fingers crossed for improvement today.


----------



## Bigbenji (15 January 2014)

Poor spike :/ 
Where abouts are you? 
Sure someone if local with transport that would help.


----------



## racebuddy (15 January 2014)

Bigbenji said:



			Poor spike :/ 
Where abouts are you? 
Sure someone if local with transport that would help.
		
Click to expand...

poor spike sending healing vibes is the vet due back today ?  X x


----------



## splashnutti1 (15 January 2014)

Just seen this, sending healing vibes, hope he is feeling better soon xxxxxxx


----------



## Auslander (15 January 2014)

He's just been referred to Liphook. Trying to sort transport now.


----------



## Circe (15 January 2014)

I hope he's feeling better soon,
try and get some rest yourself when you can
Kx


----------



## _GG_ (15 January 2014)

Oh dear...I will keep doing my poo dances for you. I can't feel anything down there myself at the moment as just back from a cervical block, but it just means I can dance even more. 

Any luck with Transport. I see 3beasties has offered help but you are about 2.5 hours apart I think. 

Really hoping it can be sorted quickly for you. 

Just a thought, when our old pony Mischief had awful impaction colic, the last bits the vet couldn't get hold of stuck fast for 4 days. We eventually put him on really sloppy bran mash and 5 hours later...we had poo! You didn't get referrals or operations for zero value welshies back then so it was that or nothing and it worked.


----------



## dianchi (15 January 2014)

Fingers x that the trip does the trick. Hoping for a positive trip xx


----------



## Shysmum (15 January 2014)

Got everything crossed. x


----------



## HaffiesRock (15 January 2014)

Everything crossed for Spike x


----------



## maggiehorse (15 January 2014)

Good luck x


----------



## Queenbee (15 January 2014)

Op ask the vet about a blood tonic, whether he reccomends using one.  Haemavite b plus is fab it is reccomended for ill/recovering horses.  It supports healthy gut function and elevated oxygen levels in the blood.  I used it on ebony and i saw a huge improvement.  Glad that the results are back at least you have a clearer picture of what's going on and a plan of action. Will be keeping everything crossed for you and your poorly wee man xx


----------



## Fools Motto (15 January 2014)

Massive good luck to you and Spike. x


----------



## Auslander (15 January 2014)

Still can't get transport. Bloody nightmare!


----------



## AML (15 January 2014)

Sent you a pm


----------



## _GG_ (15 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Still can't get transport. Bloody nightmare!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I wish I could help hun. 

Hope you get something sorted soon xx


----------



## julie111 (15 January 2014)

Thinking of you, poor Spike! If I lived near you I would take him. Hopefully someone will offer very soon. Fingers crossed he gets better soon!!!


----------



## mjcssjw2 (15 January 2014)

poor Spike, i would offer too - but too far away in North Yorkshire!


----------



## Bertolie (15 January 2014)

Hope you manage to sort transport soon and that Spike starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Shysmum (15 January 2014)

Any news ?  I was looking at my Rice Trailer this afternoon, and thought if we were closer, but we are north yorks too.  Sending Spike and yourself lots of ((((((((((( VIBES ))))))))). 

Thinking of you both. x


----------



## nikicb (15 January 2014)

***** Just a quick update on behalf of Auslander *****

She luckily found a friend that could take Spike down to Liphook and she's just on her way back home now.

He has a caecal impaction, so at least they know what they are dealing with now.

Treatment plan is fluids through naso gastric tube to start and drugs tbc.  He has been scoped and has a few ulcers, but nothing sinister, and ultrasound of hind gut was relatively clear other than caecum.

I'm sure once she has sorted her others out and has had a chance to have some dinner and a kip, she will be back on line.

Please join me in sending huge get well vibes for Spike (and Auslander of course).  xx


----------



## *hic* (15 January 2014)

It's great she managed to find transport and they know what they're dealing with now. Like lots of others I was looking at my transport but I'm over four hours away 

Hopefully the treatment will work it's magic.


----------



## Adopter (15 January 2014)

Thank you for letting us know, pleased to hear Spike made it to Liphook safely.

Thoughts and positive vibes are with Spike and Austlander.


----------



## Emma_H (15 January 2014)

Huge vibes from me xx


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 January 2014)

Thanks, nikicb, for the update. Along with a lot of other HHOers, I've been checking regularly this afternoon for news. Thank goodness they have identified the problem, let's hope that they can treat it successfully.

Sending another batch of vibes for Spike and Auslander. We're rooting for you, Spike, lad, keep fighting .


----------



## dunkley (15 January 2014)

Thank you, Niki xx

Glad Spike is in horsepital now, and hopefully Liphook will work wonders and clear him out, and he will feel better very soon. At least Auslander can rest easy tonight, knowing he is being looked after, and with any luck she will get some rest herself. 

We are all thinking of you. xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 January 2014)

Have a good drink and a kip Auslander.  Get well Spike.


----------



## Maisie2 (15 January 2014)

Thank goodness they've found out what's wrong with him, it must be such a relief to Auslander !  vibes for both of them and thanks for the update.


----------



## Irishbabygirl (15 January 2014)

Hope everything goes well - he's in the best place bless him.


----------



## Tobiano (15 January 2014)

Sending healing vibes and best wishes for Spike x x


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 January 2014)

good luck spike,   lots of good vibes for you and your mum....


----------



## Morag4 (15 January 2014)

Thanks for the update, so glad they know what is wrong, keeping the healing vibes flowing for Spike and the supportive ones for Auslander!


----------



## _GG_ (15 January 2014)

So glad that they know properly what they are dealing with now and that he is in the best place for the treatment he needs.

Huge vibes for Spike and huge hugs for Auslander xxx


----------



## horsebenny (15 January 2014)

My old boy was treated for compaction at Liphook years ago, they were fantastic and he went on to live for another 10 years! I hope and pray you'll get the same result.


----------



## now_loves_mares (15 January 2014)

I've just read the thread all the way through and was thinking impaction as it presented so similarly to my mare (also caecal, much less common than pelvic flexure). Glad they also checked for hind gut ulcers as I eventually lost my mare to colitis which presented at the same time as the caecal impaction. Bare in mind the hind gut scans are difficult to do accurately though - a swollen belly can be a sign of colitis so worth checking out for. Though I'm sure Liphook know that!

I found soaked high fibre cubes to be invaluable in the immediate aftermath.

I hope he makes a good recovery. Get well soon vibes.


----------



## Auslander (15 January 2014)

You've all made me cry! Again!
Just got back - Spike is in the ICU  at Liphook, all connected up to several bags of fluid via a naso-gastric tube. He was lunging himself on the flex tube when I left! They seemed fairly positive that it is resolvable without surgery, and are hoping that the impaction can be shifted by constantly pushing fluids through him. i'm relieved he's there - just need to buy a few hundred lottery tickets now!
Thanks for all the vibes guys - Ally


----------



## julie111 (15 January 2014)

Best of luck to Spike, he is in the best place! Take care and try and get some rest!!


----------



## LD&S (15 January 2014)

So pleased you were able to get transport and they are positive about the outcome, now you need to get a bit of r&r. 
I shall be keeping everything crossed for Spike and your lottery tickets win.


----------



## RubysGold (15 January 2014)

Really glad you managed to get him there and that you now know whats wrong. 

I have everything crossed for a speedy recovery so that you can have him back home real soon!


----------



## Nicnac (15 January 2014)

Sorry to read Spike is poorly.  Glad he's in best place now.  If I win the jackpot; I'll send some over for Spike!  Hope he's out soon and you get some proper rest in the meantime.


----------



## Auslander (15 January 2014)

I've peaked! Was horrid leaving him there, but I'm relieved he's been diagnosed. Not sure what i'm going to do with myself with no two hourly checks through the night! 

Was weird hearing them calling him a "big lad"! I think of him as "little Spikey", as i'm used to Alfs giant proportions!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 January 2014)

He's in the best place, and getting the best care. Meanwhile, please have a relaxing soak in the bath and then enjoy a full nights sleep. Those are orders .


----------



## meesha (15 January 2014)

Sending vibes for spike, sounds like they have it all under control.  Will be watching for reports of poo !


----------



## Morag4 (15 January 2014)

Try to relax hun I know easy to say, but take care of yourself Spoke is being taken care of so try to get some rest.


----------



## cambrica (15 January 2014)

So sorry to read about Spike, here's hoping for a swift and full recovery for your 'big lad' !
You must be shattered, mentally and physically so get some well earned rest and I'm sure things will be much brighter in the morning xx


----------



## PollyP99 (15 January 2014)

Sleep well auslander, get well spike!


----------



## daughter's groom (15 January 2014)

Good luck Spike and you Auslander


----------



## Doormouse (15 January 2014)

Wishing Spike all the best, hope he starts to get better very soon. Get a good nights sleep, he is in the best possible place.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			I've peaked! Was horrid leaving him there, but I'm relieved he's been diagnosed. Not sure what i'm going to do with myself with no two hourly checks through the night! 

Was weird hearing them calling him a "big lad"! I think of him as "little Spikey", as i'm used to Alfs giant proportions!!
		
Click to expand...

Go to bed.


----------



## Mince Pie (15 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Go to bed.
		
Click to expand...

LOL, to the point! I agree though  Hope there's some improvement in the morning


----------



## Auslander (16 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Go to bed.
		
Click to expand...

Sniggers! I did and slept like the dead for... about 40 minutes! Feeling a bit more human today though!

Spikey last night - bless his little cottons!


----------



## LD&S (16 January 2014)

Awwww he looks so fed up, I hope you get some good news today


----------



## Janesomerset (16 January 2014)

Hope Spike is much better and back home soon. If I win the Lotto, I'll send some for the Spike fund! He's gorgeous.


----------



## Auslander (16 January 2014)

They had a bit of fun trying to do the peritoneal tap - had to try a couple of times, so he was pretty hacked off at that point. Not a fan of having a canula inserted in his stomach. He really really really wanted to kick, kept lifting his leg and looking back to see where she was, then putting it back down again, because he's far too polite to actually boot someone!


----------



## Shysmum (16 January 2014)

Just checking in to see how Spike is today.  x


----------



## Auslander (16 January 2014)

Shysmum said:



			Just checking in to see how Spike is today.  x
		
Click to expand...

I just spoke to Liphook. He had a comfortable night, and is tolerating the tube, and the volume of fluids they're pushing through him very well. He has produced a few very soggy droppings, but until they rectal him, they won't know if they are from the impaction starting to shift, or residue from the rest of of the gastric tract. Because of how the caecum is attached, it's possible for a horse with an impaction to still poo normally - so we wait til he has more examinations later


----------



## Morag4 (16 January 2014)

Bless his wee self, we a keeping everything crossed for the wee guy.


----------



## dianchi (16 January 2014)

Heres hoping the soggy is a good start!

All crossed and positive vibes coming your way.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (16 January 2014)

I've just read Spike's whole story and I want to send him a big hug and hope that he gets well soon x


----------



## southerncomfort (16 January 2014)

Oh bless him.  Glad he's in horsepital and being taken care of.

Hope you are taking care of yourself too and getting some much needed rest, you must physically and emotionally drained.

Hope he's back home with his buddy Alf very soon. x


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 January 2014)

Well forty minutes sleep is better than none I suppose !  A lunchtime glass of wine might let you doze this afternoon.

Be brave Spike.


----------



## racebuddy (16 January 2014)

Fingers crossed for spike !!! X any news this afternoon ? X


----------



## Auslander (16 January 2014)

Just rang them. The impaction has reduced in size considerably, and he is regularly covering the walls with projectile liquid poo. Good news for me - not so much for the people who have to clean up after him.


----------



## _GG_ (16 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Just rang them. The impaction has reduced in size considerably, and he is regularly covering the walls with projectile liquid poo. Good news for me - not so much for the people who have to clean up after him.
		
Click to expand...

Very good news for you and Spike...poor thing must be feeling so beat up 

Any news of how long they expect to keep him there?


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 January 2014)

Joyous splats.


----------



## PollyP99 (16 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Just rang them. The impaction has reduced in size considerably, and he is regularly covering the walls with projectile liquid poo. Good news for me - not so much for the people who have to clean up after him.
		
Click to expand...

Good splatter news!


----------



## Abacus (16 January 2014)

I just scanned through this thread - haven't kept up to date for a few days - belatedly sorry and glad he is getting better.

On the transport thing let me know if you need help getting him home - I'm not far away. Wish I had read the whole story in time to help you get there. Get some sleep now and hope he's ok. xx


----------



## LD&S (16 January 2014)

Great news, hope he's soon home safe and sound and what a gent for not kicking.


----------



## Auslander (16 January 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Very good news for you and Spike...poor thing must be feeling so beat up 

Any news of how long they expect to keep him there?
		
Click to expand...

he still has to shift the rest of the impaction, which is at the blind end of the caecum, so can take a while. i've sent him a text telling him that his little holiday is costing me big, and i'd like him out asap!
He's looking pretty ropy - but bright enough to spook like mad every time his bottom explodes! They have taken more bloods to check his triglyceride levels as he's been starved for so long - if they are low, they'll start adding glucose to the drip to help him out a bit.


----------



## Auslander (16 January 2014)

Abacus said:



			I just scanned through this thread - haven't kept up to date for a few days - belatedly sorry and glad he is getting better.

On the transport thing let me know if you need help getting him home - I'm not far away. Wish I had read the whole story in time to help you get there. Get some sleep now and hope he's ok. xx
		
Click to expand...

If timings are suitable, I think NikiCB is going to help, but if you don't mind, i'll keep you in reserve. Many thanks for the offer


----------



## Auslander (16 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Joyous splats.
		
Click to expand...

 Glad its them and not me!


----------



## MuddyTB (16 January 2014)

Sounds like good news.
Hope Spike continues to improve and is home soon.


----------



## splashnutti1 (16 January 2014)

Glad to read things are improving for Spike and that the splatts have begun 

 hope he is able to leave horsepital soon  xx


----------



## Auslander (16 January 2014)

i'm trying not to get too excited, as he's not out of the woods yet, but secretly, i'm a bit smily!


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			i'm trying not to get too excited, as he's not out of the woods yet, but secretly, i'm a bit smily!
		
Click to expand...

You are right of course, never under estimate colic or it's relations.  Have you any thoughts on what may have caused it.


----------



## be positive (16 January 2014)

I think you should be a bit smily, it sounds as if he is going in the right direction, you can relax this evening and hopefully get some sleep, hoping for another positive report in the morning.


----------



## rach1 (16 January 2014)

Really sorry to read he's been sick but the recent updates have been positive, so I have my fingers crossed he keeps the splatter up! X


----------



## Auslander (16 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			You are right of course, never under estimate colic or it's relations.  Have you any thoughts on what may have caused it.
		
Click to expand...

Not a clue - they all live out so are on the move constantly. I have good quality forage, and he isn't on massive quantities of hard feed. Teeth are fine, he isn't wormy. It's a mystery...


----------



## Annagain (16 January 2014)

So glad he's on the mend. I've never been so happy to hear about projectile poo! Look after yourself as well as all the neddies.


----------



## Auslander (16 January 2014)

Actually got to spend more than 30 seconds paying attention to the others this afternoon. moved them into their favourite field, and gave Alf a cuddle. His nose is still out of joint from being confined to barracks for three days - he was a bit suspicious when he saw a head collar!


----------



## RubysGold (16 January 2014)

Really pleased to see that the last few updates have been positive. Fingers crossed he comes home soon


----------



## Elsbells (16 January 2014)

Thank goodness phew!


----------



## Nicnac (16 January 2014)

Glad things are moving in the right direction albeit in an artistic splatter fashion.  Really hope he continues his artistic tendencies and is well on the way to recovery.  Lovely photo of your brood and am jealous of your wonderful grass - where's the mud?!


----------



## teabiscuit (16 January 2014)

What a relief, good news


----------



## Shysmum (16 January 2014)

I'm so pleased that the squits have started, but poor Spike must be feeling very sore. Still sending lots of vibes to you both. x


----------



## meesha (16 January 2014)

Like a night after a bad curry, poor spike.....   Good news though, come on spike..... Blast that last bit out !


----------



## Auslander (16 January 2014)

Nicnac said:



			Glad things are moving in the right direction albeit in an artistic splatter fashion.  Really hope he continues his artistic tendencies and is well on the way to recovery.  Lovely photo of your brood and am jealous of your wonderful grass - where's the mud?!
		
Click to expand...

I have plenty of mud - trust me!


----------



## Jackster14 (16 January 2014)

Glad to read he is making progress..


----------



## Po Knee (16 January 2014)

So, so pleased things are looking up. Poor boy, he has every right to feel a bit sorry for himself - hopefully for not much longer though. Final push Spike..go for it and give those lucky nurses some scrubbing to do!


----------



## Shysmum (16 January 2014)

Hope it's good news in the morning.


----------



## Nicnac (16 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			I have plenty of mud - trust me!






Click to expand...

That you do! Spike can have a good old roll in it when he's home


----------



## Auslander (16 January 2014)

Nicnac said:



			That you do! Spike can have a good old roll in it when he's home 

Click to expand...

Almost certainly! He looked lovely and clean and shiny when I left him at Liphook, apart from his ears. Not going to last when he gets home! I literally opened the gate and shoved Alf back out as we loaded Spike. He was lovely and clean too. A friend fed them last night, and said that he was completely plastered by the time she got there. Horrible lot!


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 January 2014)

Auslander, you must be exhausted.  Even the Duracell bunny runs flat you know.  Or have you wet the bed ?

When Spike is home and safe you will crash land if you don't get some rest.


----------



## Auslander (16 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Auslander, you must be exhausted.  Even the Duracell bunny runs flat you know.  Or have you wet the bed ?

When Spike is home and safe you will crash land if you don't get some rest.
		
Click to expand...

I know. Got a magazine to get to press and have to have all the copy edited and ready to send to the designer by Sunday pm latest. Thankfully, Im getting some help from two very dear friends, so it's do-able, just!

 I'll sleep when I'm dead!


----------



## Shysmum (17 January 2014)

Hope all is ok this morning.


----------



## Auslander (17 January 2014)

Shysmum said:



			Hope all is ok this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Just waiting for the morning update call!


----------



## D66 (17 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Just waiting for the morning update call!
		
Click to expand...

We are all waiting.


----------



## Auslander (17 January 2014)

HAPPY DANCE - and a bit of a cry going on!

Just had the morning update from Liphook. The impaction has completely cleared, he's coming off the drip as soon as the current bag of fluids has finished, and then they're going to start the re-feeding process. V happy. Should be able to bring him home early next week.


----------



## Morag4 (17 January 2014)

Absolutely fantastic news...phew what a relief, hugs hun.


----------



## crabbymare (17 January 2014)

Thats fantastic news for the morning :-D


----------



## Tobiano (17 January 2014)

oh wow Auslander that is so great to see.  Well done!


----------



## Eggshells (17 January 2014)

Been checking this regularly but not commented yet - So pleased he is on the mend! I had my fingers and toes crossed for you both. Wishing Spike a speedy recovery and you a good nights sleep.


----------



## dianchi (17 January 2014)

Yay! Well done spike!


----------



## Auslander (17 January 2014)

Gets better! They've just called back, and said that as I'm more experienced than the average horse owner, they have no problem with me collecting him tomorrow or Sunday, as long as he is ok with the re-feeding today/tonight


----------



## dianchi (17 January 2014)

Oh that's brilliant Auslander! Fingers x feeding goes well!


----------



## Auslander (17 January 2014)

Apparently he's been at his door, whinnying for food/company, and is really quite jolly!


----------



## *hic* (17 January 2014)

SO glad to hear that he seems to be well on his way back to his usual self


----------



## scheherazade (17 January 2014)

Whoop whoop - happy dance for you and Spike. You must be so relieved   x


----------



## On the Hoof (17 January 2014)

This brilliant...I'm so glad for you both.


----------



## RubysGold (17 January 2014)

Oh Im SOOO pleased for you!! 
He will love being home again  

How does "re-feeding" go? Im guessing you just feed very small quantities regular for a few days?


----------



## Auslander (17 January 2014)

RubysGold said:



			Oh Im SOOO pleased for you!! 
He will love being home again  

How does "re-feeding" go? Im guessing you just feed very small quantities regular for a few days?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that. They''ll start him off on tiny wet feeds, and 1/4 section of wet hay, and very gradually increase it til he's back on normal rations. He hasn't eaten anything since Monday, and not much for the few days preceding, so he's completely empty. They've been giving him Gastroguard, so hopefully he won't suffer any long term ill effects.


----------



## D66 (17 January 2014)

I'm really pleased for Spike&#8230;. and you.


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (17 January 2014)

Brilliant news, I bet he is desperate to get some food inside him!


----------



## julie111 (17 January 2014)

Great news


----------



## Merrymoles (17 January 2014)

Fantastic news!


----------



## PolarSkye (17 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Just rang them. The impaction has reduced in size considerably, and he is regularly covering the walls with projectile liquid poo. Good news for me - not so much for the people who have to clean up after him.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Hurrah!  I wish I had opened this thread earlier because we could have transported you . . . can still pop over for tea and sympathy if you like . . . fingers' crossed Spike continues to improve - and that you get some much-deserved rest soon.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (17 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Gets better! They've just called back, and said that as I'm more experienced than the average horse owner, they have no problem with me collecting him tomorrow or Sunday, as long as he is ok with the re-feeding today/tonight
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful, wonderful news .  

P


----------



## coffeeandabagel (17 January 2014)

Phew, just read the whole thread in one go - so glad its having a happy ending.


----------



## _GG_ (17 January 2014)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's brilliant news hun. Sooooo pleased for you that you can bring him home sooner as well. Must be a huge relief for you and bless him, I bet he's feeling better as well, especially getting little bits of food. 

 xxx


----------



## Jackster14 (17 January 2014)

Great. I love a happy ending !!


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			HAPPY DANCE - and a bit of a cry going on!

Just had the morning update from Liphook. The impaction has completely cleared, he's coming off the drip as soon as the current bag of fluids has finished, and then they're going to start the re-feeding process. V happy. Should be able to bring him home early next week.
		
Click to expand...

Fabulous news.


----------



## Auslander (17 January 2014)

He must be really really hungry - he NEVER whinnies!


----------



## joulsey (17 January 2014)

Well, just spent half an hour reading the whole thread, I am so pleased he is on the mend and will be home soon!


----------



## Janesomerset (17 January 2014)

This has made my day.


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 January 2014)

Fan-bleddy-tastic news! I've been out and about this morning, and couldn't check the forum for any updates. All I could think about was, how is Spike???

Are you sorted with transport to pick him up?


----------



## Shysmum (17 January 2014)

hurrah !!!!!

Wonderful news !!


----------



## yellowdun (17 January 2014)

What fantastic news for you. I bet you cant wait. I'm so pleased for you both.


----------



## Adopter (17 January 2014)

What good news, so pleased Liphook have managed to sort things out.  What week you have had, hope once he is home you get some chance to relax.


----------



## Matt and Jack (17 January 2014)

Just read the whole thread and am so pleased he is on the mend!! Just out of interest does he usually have is hay dry?


----------



## Annagain (17 January 2014)

So pleased he's getting back to his old self. Can he go out straight away or will he stay in for a few days? Hope poor Alf doesn't have to come in again!


----------



## meesha (17 January 2014)

Well done Spike, really pleased to hear he is out of the woods and soon to be on the way home !!

Just your bank balance to worry about now ! but I always think these emergencies are what credit cards are for !!

Hope you manage to get a good nights kip tonight x


----------



## Maisie2 (17 January 2014)

Fantastic news !  Hope you both get a good night's sleep


----------



## Auslander (17 January 2014)

Just got back from visiting him - he wasn't pleased to see me at all, because his first  feed in a week was waiting outside his door, along with a handful of hay. He could barely contain his excitement! I settled for watching him savour every mouthful, and then took him for a walk and a bit of grass. He's looking better than I expected - still tucked up, but his middle aged spread is still present!


----------



## sueonmull (17 January 2014)

Really pleased for you both, he certainly looks bright enough now.


----------



## Auslander (17 January 2014)

sueonmull said:



			Really pleased for you both, he certainly looks bright enough now.
		
Click to expand...

He thought about having a moment when I took him into the paddock, but changed his mind when I stuck my elbow in his neck, and rattled the bit in his mouth a bit! Def feeling more himself!


----------



## Morag4 (17 January 2014)

Aww bless him so glad to see him looking a bit perkier!


----------



## Auslander (17 January 2014)

annagain said:



			So pleased he's getting back to his old self. Can he go out straight away or will he stay in for a few days? Hope poor Alf doesn't have to come in again!
		
Click to expand...

He wil have to be in, with restricted turnout. Going to be a challenge, as he gets picked on by all the others - so will have to think long and hard about how I play it!


----------



## _GG_ (17 January 2014)

Oh love him. He'll be so happy to get home hun xx


----------



## Auslander (17 January 2014)

Matt and Jack said:



			Just read the whole thread and am so pleased he is on the mend!! Just out of interest does he usually have is hay dry?
		
Click to expand...

Yes - always has had. Going to be on wet for the foreseeable though!


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 January 2014)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!      so pleased for you...


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 January 2014)

Have you got electric fencing? Can you put a double row of posts and tape in to separate  him from the others in a small turnout area?


----------



## Auslander (17 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Have you got electric fencing? Can you put a double row of posts and tape in to separate  him from the others in a small turnout area?
		
Click to expand...

Thats probably what I'll do. Seems a shame as he loves his buddies, but he doesn't need any argy barge!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (17 January 2014)

Only just seen your post, poor Spike, and poor you, what a nightmare,wishing you and Spike all the best, *lots of healing vibes* for Spike, glad he is getting brighter and more himself xx


----------



## LD&S (17 January 2014)

Wonderful news. Perhaps you'll be able to get some much needed rest now.


----------



## Shysmum (17 January 2014)

I hope you do manage to get some sleep now. I have no idea how I would react if my lad came down with this - it would be really interesting if the vet's can come up with a suggestion as to why Spike impacted ?  I don't know much about colic, and have never had to deal with it. 

Spike is gorgeous by the way!

Take care, and rest, every owner's nightmare. x


----------



## Auslander (17 January 2014)

Shysmum said:



			I hope you do manage to get some sleep now. I have no idea how I would react if my lad came down with this - it would be really interesting if the vet's can come up with a suggestion as to why Spike impacted ?  I don't know much about colic, and have never had to deal with it. 

Spike is gorgeous by the way!

Take care, and rest, every owner's nightmare. x
		
Click to expand...

Nobody seems to know. i've reviewed pretty much every aspect of my management, and can't find anything that makes me want to thump myself, and the fact that I have three other healthy horses seems to suggest its probably just bad luck.

I'm usually pretty calm about colic - seen a lot of it, but there was a point with this one where I started to really worry, and it coincided with my vet saying "I think we need to refer him". I am pretty good at keeping myself under control - and I get frustrated with weepers and wailers and gnashers of teeth, but I have shed a few tears over this boy. 

In a weird way, this has been a positive thing, because up until now, Alf was totally number 1, and Spike was sweet, but I hadn't ever really bonded with him. Although he'll always be jokingly referred to as "Spike the Spare", there's no longer a grain of truth in the nickname. He's always been an absolute sweetheart, but now he's MY absolute sweetheart.


----------



## Shysmum (17 January 2014)

That's made me cry. What a wonderful mum your horses have - and I think Spike has gained a following on here without a doubt. x

ps - how to break the news to ALF !!!


----------



## Auslander (17 January 2014)

Shysmum said:



			That's made me cry. What a wonderful mum your horses have - and I think Spike has gained a following on here without a doubt. x

ps - how to break the news to ALF !!!
		
Click to expand...

Spike is just going to get all diva-ish and demanding now! He's got a fan club, and he's been living in the lap of luxury at Liphook. He is even wearing rugs that fit (rather than Alfs rather baggy cast offs)! I may have a monster to deal with n his return!

Alf will be livid - but he'll cope!


----------



## Shysmum (17 January 2014)

poor Alf !   I am just so relieved that Spike is through the worst - I think lots of us are.


----------



## Auslander (17 January 2014)

Alf will be fine - he's still the king of the herd! I'm seriously thinking about separating them for a while, so that Spike can recover in peace. He's quite happy to be on his own, so might be ok in the banned paddock, but if not, I'll try T with him - she's a squealy old bag, and a bit violent at feed time, but I've caught them sharing hay and grazing together very peacefully a few times. Then Alf can have Lola (his favourite girl ever) to himself for a bit!


----------



## Auslander (18 January 2014)

Just had my morning update, and he's still doing really well - so, transport permitting, he can come home tomorrow! We had a long chat about potential causes, and came to the conclusion that there wasn't really an explanation for it. Only thing he did say was that they always expected a little rush of colics when the weather was really horrible. 
So - i've got a lovely big new straw bed to remove and replace with something he won't joyfully trough his way through, and Alf is going to have to deal with a bit more stable buddy time!


----------



## Po Knee (18 January 2014)

Wonderful news he is coming home - hurrah !!! 

He will of course expect the same level of luxury once back, and I can't help thinking you will not begrudge him it....I am looking forward to a pic of Spike the No-Longer-Spare in his palace....


----------



## Auslander (18 January 2014)

Po Knee said:



			Wonderful news he is coming home - hurrah !!! 

He will of course expect the same level of luxury once back, and I can't help thinking you will not begrudge him it....I am looking forward to a pic of Spike the No-Longer-Spare in his palace....
		
Click to expand...

He's going to be sadly disappointed! I've pulled the mats out and hosed the crud off them - and they're going back in a different stable because I can't be bothered to empty the clean straw out of his! He'll have to re-learn how to slum it! I considered putting him in Alfs stable, but then thought about the cost of a new bed in a 24x12 stable! Not a chance!


----------



## doriangrey (18 January 2014)

So glad that Spike is better.  Good job you were on the ball, just been reading (and frightening myself) about caecal impaction colic.  It is much more prone to rupture than other types.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 January 2014)

My ultra picky, difficult to feed, too precious for his own good horse, goes off all bagged feeds half way through the bag, would sooner scoff acres of wheat straw bedding than eat his two varieties of hay on offer or some exquisite haylage that are both available 24/7.

He also refuses to paddle through the deep mud to the trough and has to have fresh bucketed water in his field shelter.

I doubt Spike is a mud wimp but it did cross my mind that he might not be drinking enough given the type of problem he had.  No one will ever know and the day the vets have an answer for colic will be a day to rejoice.


----------



## Po Knee (18 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			He's going to be sadly disappointed! I've pulled the mats out and hosed the crud off them - and they're going back in a different stable because I can't be bothered to empty the clean straw out of his! He'll have to re-learn how to slum it! I considered putting him in Alfs stable, but then thought about the cost of a new bed in a 24x12 stable! Not a chance!
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha- don't blame you!! 

He will remember his stay at Liphook as a fine hotel, but there's no place like home


----------



## Auslander (18 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			My ultra picky, difficult to feed, too precious for his own good horse, goes off all bagged feeds half way through the bag, would sooner scoff acres of wheat straw bedding than eat his two varieties of hay on offer or some exquisite haylage that are both available 24/7.

He also refuses to paddle through the deep mud to the trough and has to have fresh bucketed water in his field shelter.

I doubt Spike is a mud wimp but it did cross my mind that he might not be drinking enough given the type of problem he had.  No one will ever know and the day the vets have an answer for colic will be a day to rejoice.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the ONLY thing that I can think of that might have been a contributing factor. They have a big, clean plastic trough in the field, but hardly touch it. I know the ground is completely waterlogged and they are probably keeping themselves well hydrated just grazing, but I am quite interested in finding out how much he drinks. Sloppy feeds for all at the moment!


----------



## Auslander (18 January 2014)

doriangrey said:



			So glad that Spike is better.  Good job you were on the ball, just been reading (and frightening myself) about caecal impaction colic.  It is much more prone to rupture than other types.
		
Click to expand...

Sure is! I lost my lovely Aussie to a rupture (not caecum) so I'm really nervous about such things


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 January 2014)

Just wondering. If your land is waterlogged (like everyone else's is at the mo) are the horses drinking from the lying water? Mine are doing just that currently, and I'm getting antsy about them getting sand colic. But sand wouldn't cause a caecal impaction, though, would it?


----------



## babymare (18 January 2014)

thats great news hes coming home  x


----------



## Auslander (18 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Just wondering. If your land is waterlogged (like everyone else's is at the mo) are the horses drinking from the lying water? Mine are doing just that currently, and I'm getting antsy about them getting sand colic. But sand wouldn't cause a caecal impaction, though, would it?
		
Click to expand...

I know they are - catch them at it quite regularly! Sand can cause impactions, but would think it was unlikely as it isn't sandy soil, and Liphook didn't mention finding anything odd in his droppings


----------



## Nicnac (18 January 2014)

Just caught up - what fantastic news!  Go Spike the Unspare.  Happy happy times


----------



## Auslander (18 January 2014)

Nicnac said:



			Just caught up - what fantastic news!  Go Spike the Unspare.  Happy happy times 

Click to expand...

I'm so relieved - just need to get him back where he belongs now!


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 January 2014)

Spike the Unspare, I love it!!

How's the magazine editing going, will you make the deadline?


----------



## Auslander (18 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Spike the Unspare, I love it!!

How's the magazine editing going, will you make the deadline?
		
Click to expand...

Just about. In a way, it would be better if I can't find transport for tomorrow, so I can finish the mag off. However, it costs 150 quid a day for him to be at Liphook, AND I want him home!


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 January 2014)

£150 a day, eek! I see your point. It's been worth every penny, of course, but that's an awful lot of dosh.


----------



## Auslander (18 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			£150 a day, eek! I see your point. It's been worth every penny, of course, but that's an awful lot of dosh.
		
Click to expand...

Yep! Going to be on baked beans for the foreseeable!


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 January 2014)

Tesco value baked beans, not Heinz!!


----------



## Auslander (18 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Tesco value baked beans, not Heinz!!
		
Click to expand...

Shudders!


----------



## doriangrey (18 January 2014)

half a teaspoon of curry powder in the beans - instant vegetarian curry!


----------



## Auslander (18 January 2014)

doriangrey said:



			half a teaspoon of curry powder in the beans - instant vegetarian curry!
		
Click to expand...

Shudders with even more feeling.


----------



## Jinx94 (18 January 2014)

Woo!! Just read through the entire thread - so glad he's on the mend!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 January 2014)

Hope he comes home today.


----------



## Auslander (19 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Hope he comes home today.
		
Click to expand...

He is - a lovely HHO'er has just offered to pick him up, and I'm waiting for the duty vet to call me back just to confirm it's still ok. Now waiting for the feed merchants to open so I can whizz up and get some bedding - all my boxes are straw, and that's not ideal!


----------



## Shysmum (19 January 2014)

So pleased he'll be home soon - more piccies needed please. x


----------



## twiggy2 (19 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			He is - a lovely HHO'er has just offered to pick him up, and I'm waiting for the duty vet to call me back just to confirm it's still ok. Now waiting for the feed merchants to open so I can whizz up and get some bedding - all my boxes are straw, and that's not ideal!
		
Click to expand...

great news


----------



## Queenbee (19 January 2014)

Am in Milan at the mo so haven't been on here much for the last few days, just popped on here to see how spike is.  I'm so very glad he has been diagnosed and responded so well to treatment!  Fantastic news that he can come home today x


----------



## Auslander (19 January 2014)

Guess who's home?

The LOVELY AML on here messaged me earlier and offered to transport him - for which I owe her a truly massive favour! Did a turbo straw out, mats back down job on the spare stable, shot up to the feed shop and bought some bedding , then belted over to Liphook (via the A3 in the wrong direction when my sat nav pursed its lips and refused to co-operate, because I called it a rude name!) 
He looks fab - not too tucked up, and considerably cleaner than when he arrived there - they apologised for mot biding able to get all the mud out of the inside of his ears, bless them! I didn't tell them it had probably been there for weeks!
He travelled very well, and came off the box very bright - then proceeded to charge round his new stable, kicking miscanthus in the air, and rolling joyfully (happy at new bed rolling - although I did gulp a bit when he chucked himself on the floor!) 
He's VERY perky indeed - the nurses at lip hook said he was like a different horse this morning, a if he knew he was going home!







Looking pretty good - considering!


----------



## stencilface (19 January 2014)

Been following this, so glad he's home and full of beans


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (19 January 2014)

Have followed the whole thread,do love a happy ending.Love to Spike!


----------



## Tobiano (19 January 2014)

oh that is brilliant to see.  Well done Auslander and AML!


----------



## LD&S (19 January 2014)

What a lovely sight seeing him home and well, good job done by all.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 January 2014)

So glad he's back .


----------



## Auslander (19 January 2014)

Alf is not enormously impressed at being incarcerated again! he is ignoring Spike and sullenly eating hay. Ungrateful git - he has the most enormous straw bed, a new supersize water bucket, and he had half a packet of rich tea biscuits to make up for being dragged in!


----------



## Morag4 (19 January 2014)

Brilliant to hear the wee guy is home!

I'm sure Alf  wil get over his snit soon.


----------



## Auslander (19 January 2014)

Morag4 said:



			Brilliant to hear the wee guy is home!

I'm sure Alf  wil get over his snit soon.
		
Click to expand...

He will. He looked a bit sore when i brought him in, after a "power sliding into field shelter - and every nearly out the other side through the wall" incident yesterday, so I think a night in his stable will be good for him. Spike was SO pleased to see him (until the hay arrived obv!)


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 January 2014)

Best news, so pleased for you both.


----------



## Auslander (19 January 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Best news, so pleased for you both.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! 

I thought of you and Ted yesterday - Alfs little incident seemed very similar to something Ted would do!


----------



## Adopter (19 January 2014)

What lovely news, so pleased his treatment has worked.


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 January 2014)

So pleased that you have him home and happy!


----------



## Auslander (19 January 2014)

Just been down to feed them and check he's still standing! He's produced some normal looking droppings (Alf, not to be outdone, had done 4!) Spikey is very full of himself - bucking in the stable when I appeared with his feed bucket!!!! He wasn't particularly bothered by food before, but a week of starvation has created a monster!


----------



## meesha (19 January 2014)

Yippeeee, soon pleased he is feeling better, get some sleep !


----------



## 3Beasties (19 January 2014)

Great news!


----------



## Auslander (19 January 2014)

I think he'll be fine to go out with his buddies tomorrow. I was expecting him to be a bit more pulled down by this, and need a bit of peace and quiet, but he really is jumping out of his skin. Hand graze n the morning I think, and will then think about popping him out with the others for a couple of hours. They're all pretty good as long as they don't have hay/feed to argue about!


----------



## Shysmum (19 January 2014)

Ah that is brilliant !!  He really looks like he's picked up on the weight front, and it sounds like you've got your hands full !


----------



## now_loves_mares (19 January 2014)

Great news he is home and feeling so well. Does he have a dodgy clip on the side you didn't take a picture of?  The first of my mares that got the lower intestine scan had a neat square, but when my other one needed it, they did a horrendous tear shape on both sides, it was the least flattering thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Auslander (19 January 2014)

now_loves_mares said:



			Great news he is home and feeling so well. Does he have a dodgy clip on the side you didn't take a picture of?  The first of my mares that got the lower intestine scan had a neat square, but when my other one needed it, they did a horrendous tear shape on both sides, it was the least flattering thing I've ever seen!
		
Click to expand...

Err - no. I started clipping him just before he got ill, and realised within about three strokes that my blades were blunt. Quite lucky under the circumstances!


----------



## Auslander (19 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Err - no. I started clipping him just before he got ill, and realised within about three strokes that my blades were blunt. Quite lucky under the circumstances!
		
Click to expand...

And I just realised that you weren't talking about his neck stripe anyway! He has a large clipped patch on his stomach where they did the peritoneal tap, but its quite neat!


----------



## now_loves_mares (19 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Err - no. I started clipping him just before he got ill, and realised within about three strokes that my blades were blunt. Quite lucky under the circumstances!
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry no I meant when he had the scan. They normally have to clip to get a decent picture of their gut. I was sure I read that he'd had a scan to check for hind gut ulcers. My mistake. But glad he is warm under his fluff!


----------



## now_loves_mares (19 January 2014)

Cross post! Haha I didn't even see his neck, I had the same thing! When my first poorly mare got hers, the vet got a nice neat shape, but was embarrassed that everyone thought the awful neck stripe was her work. In my defence, the horse hated being clipped, I was going for practicality, and the vet had sedation on her side!


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 January 2014)

great news!!!!!   i bet he will enjoy being out with  his buddies tomorrow...hopefully you can relax a bit now....


----------



## Auslander (19 January 2014)

He's that hungry that he's just tried to eat the dog!


----------



## nikicb (19 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			He's that hungry that he's just tried to eat the dog!






Click to expand...

While the dog is no doubt eating horse poo, to be thrown up at a later stage tonight?    xx


----------



## Auslander (19 January 2014)

nikicb said:



			While the dog is no doubt eating horse poo, to be thrown up at a later stage tonight?    xx
		
Click to expand...

He sure was - bellowed at him as soon as I realised what he was up to, but it was too late!


----------



## nikicb (19 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			He sure was - bellowed at him as soon as I realised what he was up to, but it was too late!
		
Click to expand...

Now you know why mine are banned from my yard and field.


----------



## mjcssjw2 (20 January 2014)

he won't try and eat the miscanthus will he if hes hungry? Glad he is back home and he is looking well considering.


----------



## _GG_ (20 January 2014)

Hope you have another lovely sunny day there and Spike is continuing to improve


----------



## Auslander (20 January 2014)

I turned him out about an hour ago. Raving lunatic! Last seen pelting across the field with his tail in the air, doing dragon snorts.


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 January 2014)

Ah. Dragon snorts and speeding convalescent patients are not good for your blood pressure, I imagine. 

It's great that he's feeling so well, but I hope that he calmed down quickly.


----------



## Auslander (20 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Ah. Dragon snorts and speeding convalescent patients are not good for your blood pressure, I imagine. 

It's great that he's feeling so well, but I hope that he calmed down quickly.
		
Click to expand...

He did - must be feeling a bit weak! Alf tried very hard to get him going again, but has admitted defeat


----------



## MuddyTB (20 January 2014)

Glad he's feeling better and having some fun. Hope he doesn't stress you out too much more!


----------



## PolarSkye (20 January 2014)

I am so very pleased that he is home and very sorry that we couldn't be your knights in shining armour (but grateful someone else came to your rescue).  

Will arrange to come over and see you and the superstar ponies soon .

P


----------



## Shysmum (20 January 2014)

Dragon snorts !!!  Hurrah, the boy is feeling better !


----------



## Annagain (20 January 2014)

So pleased he's doing well. He's been a bit of a favourite of mine ever since you posted about the first time you tried riding him and he was very well behaved.


----------



## Auslander (20 January 2014)

He was waiting quietly at the gate when I got there, and came in like a lamb. Took his Gastroguard like a man, and then had a little doze while I sorted the others out. He's a good boy!


----------



## PolarSkye (20 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			He was waiting quietly at the gate when I got there, and came in like a lamb. Took his Gastroguard like a man, and then had a little doze while I sorted the others out. He's a good boy!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news .  You must be so relieved .

P


----------



## Auslander (20 January 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Excellent news .  You must be so relieved .

P
		
Click to expand...

Yes! I'm in a foul mood though - everything has caught up with me!


----------



## Morag4 (20 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Yes! I'm in a foul mood though - everything has caught up with me!
		
Click to expand...

Understandable hun.


----------



## PolarSkye (20 January 2014)

Auslander said:



			Yes! I'm in a foul mood though - everything has caught up with me!
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry . . . .  Have a hot bath and a good cry . . . and then eat lots and lots of cheese . . . works for me .

P


----------



## LD&S (20 January 2014)

Pleased to hear Spyke is feeling good and being a man about his meds.


----------



## Queenbee (21 January 2014)

Just caught up on this now I'm home, I'm so chuffed for you both that he is still doing well. X


----------



## Auslander (21 January 2014)

Thanks all. The restorative power of a lap-setter has improved my mood a bit, and Spike is feeling very well. Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## LD&S (21 January 2014)

A good cuddle always helps


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 January 2014)

Ah, bless! Love your dog's blissful eyes half open expression, he/she is gorgeous! Its so comforting to have a canine cuddle, isn't it? 

Mind you, is that the same creature that thieved your supper a few days ago? 

So glad that Spike is continuing to doing well, dragon snorts and all.


----------



## Auslander (21 January 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Ah, bless! Love your dog's blissful eyes half open expression, he/she is gorgeous! Its so comforting to have a canine cuddle, isn't it? 

Mind you, is that the same creature that thieved your supper a few days ago? 

So glad that Spike is continuing to doing well, dragon snorts and all.
		
Click to expand...

That is indeed the thieving swine who snaffled my homemade beef stew! And ate another extension cable when i was collecting Spike on Sunday!


----------



## Auslander (21 January 2014)

Not nearly as wired today - just wandered off, had a little bounce because Alf was stirring, but he's very happy just chilling and eating grass. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152182043480730&l=1031792364009148481


----------

